# Do you have use of another vehicle



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is this asked on your insurance? And also does it increase the premium?
I was asked by Adrian Flux when I took my new insurance out and said yes that I have access to cars at work and the guy said it wasnt relevant because it was on their policy. So when would it be relevant?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you own or have use of another car, it could be relevant to rating. A second car may attract a discount due to potential limited use.

Where it is most relevant is when it comes to additional young drivers on the policy. If there is just one car in the household and a young driver is added, then the use is likely to be limited. However, if the proposer also has another car, a company car and his wife has a car, then the use by the young driver is likely to be a lot more.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

So if I am insured as a named driver on my girlfriends car (cohabiting) then it should in theory go down on my car?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If the question is asked "Do you have use of another car", then the answer is "yes". Although to be fair in your circumstances it shouldn't affect anything.


----------

